# Maxima horsepower



## varg7 (Feb 18, 2007)

:banana: i was wondering if any body could tell me what parts i could use from a 87-89 300zx in a 1990 maxima VG30e and what aftermarket parts they make for the this bodystyle maxima i dont know where 2 look help me

:banana:


----------

